# Looking for Mini Rulebook From Isle of Blood Set



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

really need one. willing to pay reasonable price or trade. i have lots of space marine and Blood Angels bits and figs. just let me know what you are looking for, I also have access to 40k ork stuff.


----------

